# New to site!



## TheNewGuy (30 Aug 2005)

Hello!!

Im the new guy here, just enjoying some threads and posts.

Just wanted to ask a few questions.

I am about to finish up my process with the armed forces.  I am applying to go in as a Mobile Support Operator for the Army.  My question is, does anyone know what happens after the 60 days in Borden?  Can I go anywhere, or would I most likely be in Borden ?

My other question is how far in my process will I have to go before I am able to golf and play sports? 
Also with this ocupation choice will I be on a base that even has Golf? If so are these courses nice?  I know it's not important, but I am looking to do this for a long time, so it is important in my eyes.  

Thank you, and I can't wait to get started.


----------



## TheNewGuy (30 Aug 2005)

Might as well throw out all my questions. 

For a single guy going into the army long term, is the single guy going to have many chances to meet that special someone? 

Also with Mobile Support.  Is this a job anyone can give me a little insight on?  Im very curious if this job is more exciting, then the video shows on the Armed Forces web site.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Aug 2005)

Welcome to Army.ca, as you know from reading the various threads in the Recruiting section, the wait between finishing the administrative process with the CFRC and getting the call can be a long one. Once you do get that call, you will be off to Basic Training before going on your MSE Op trade training in CFB Borden. During your training, BMQ and  MSE Op, your schedule will be full and there will be little opportunity for golf, except perhaps on some weekends.

Once you complete your initial training as an MSE OP, you will be posted to wherever the CF needs you, that could range from a Base driver's job to being in a field unit, a Service Battalion. You may or may not get sent to a base with a golf course, and your daily schedule may or may not permit the occasional round of golf at your own preferred times.

Hopefully one of the MSE Ops on the boards can provide some better details, such as the probability of the various types of postings for new MSE Ops.


----------



## paracowboy (30 Aug 2005)

TheNewGuy said:
			
		

> Hello!!


hello your-own-damn-self! I don't hello for anybody! 


> Can I go anywhere, or would I most likely be in Borden ?


MSE Ops have been on most Bases and Camps I've ever been to, on, or through. BUt, I'll let one of them tell you for certain.



> Also with this ocupation choice will I be on a base that even has Golf?


 I've yet to be on a Base that didn't have a course either on it, or in close proximity.


> If so are these courses nice?


  The one in Petawawa seems to be, from what I've seen of it. The one here in Edmonton always has civvies on it, so it must compare okay with the others in the city.



> I know it's not important, but I am looking to do this for a long time, so it is important in my eyes.


  No, it isn't, but it's definitely the most unique question I've read from a Recruit or wannabe, and deserved some sort of answer from somebody. (Sorry I can't provide more info, but I don't golf.)



> For a single guy going into the army long term, is the single guy going to have many chances to meet that special someone?


oh, hell yeah! All over the world!


----------



## davidsonr_91 (13 Dec 2009)

Good Day, i am now waiting for my offer email in my CT and have chosen MSE as air element.  Question for the new posted mse grads.  Where are they posting or what choices are the new grads getting for a first posting straight out of Borden?

Please no obvious answers like " you will go where they tell you" cause that isn't what i asked.

Thanks.


----------



## Loachman (13 Dec 2009)

Well what answer do you want, then?

There are MSE Ops on every base, and you could get sent to any one of them or, in other words, "you will go where they tell you". You state your three choices, and may get one of them.


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Dec 2009)

Hey guys, I've been a trucker for a couple of years now, so I can answer questions you may have.  For one,it doesn't matter if you are air element or army element.  You can just as easily spend your career with the army, even though you wear a blue uniform.  It is what you call a purple trade.  That means you do the same job no matter what uniform you wear.
    I can't comment on what being an mse op is like for the guys in the army service battalions.  But here at what we call a static base, CFB Halifax you basically will start on the simple stuff and based on your driving abilities, you will move on up to the bigger kit.
   Usually the guys start out driving base taxi( 7-15 passenger vans).  Also you will be doing lots of VIP driving in staff cars.  After that you move onto small buses...then onto the 40+ pax buses.  Then as well during the winter time, you will learn to use the heavy equipment such as loaders and dump trucks.  If you are on an air base, you will learn to use the airfield equipment such as high speed sweepers and blowers.  
   Then eventually you will get to learn to drive a tractor trailer( which as a trucker is the pinnacle of the trade.....andlots of extra $$!).....Then of course there will be office type stuff and courses on other things as well.  Once you get promoted to Master Corporal, you basically get off the road and become office guy/supervisor.  You'll see alot of corporals in our trade, simple because guys dont wanna get off the road.

So that about sums it up for what to expect after Borden.  Its not always busy busy, so there is lots of time for cleaning the shop....washing/detailing vehicles...fuelling......extra duties outside the trade.
  Finally when I was on my 3's, I'd say 75% of the guys got their posting preferences...but now I'm hearing they are wanting more and more guys to start thier careers either in Petawawa or Edmonton with the army.  It actually doesn't matter where you want to go.  It really is true.  They will send you where THEY need you.  Thats it.
  If you like driving stuff, and the idea of getting to use the heavy equipment excites you..( big boys and big toys)....then you'll enjoy the trade.
  Hope that was helpful!


----------



## davidsonr_91 (13 Dec 2009)

That's awesome Callofduty, just want i was looking for as i have choosen Halifax, edmonton, toronto, and ottawa in that order to be what i want but i do know it is go where they want you.  I have just heard of the either petawawa or edmonton.  I have also been told "why would you want to do vips you have to open up the door for the vip and salute them, why would you want to do that"  I see it as an exciting thing, that's what i want to do so yeah.  I'm excited to start up all this so in due time.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Dec 2009)

..No problem dude.  Good luck in the future.  Honestly though....VIP's do kinda suck!,lol.  Some guys like them, I don't know why, but for the most part you have to get all dressed up in your DEU and wait around all day sitting in the car.  Unfortunately alot of this happens evenings and weekends 
  You do get to meet alot of the senior military commanders and have some good chats and hear an awful lot of things that 99% of the CF do not and should not be hearing! ;D.  Plus you get invited into some fancy shindigs, lol.  I guess it's all what you make of it.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Dec 2009)

Go SVC BN while you are young.. then static once your older.

I did it backwards..


----------

